# 1st Scan (7 week)



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Girls, 

Can anyone let me know is 7 week scan in RFC an internal or external scan

Fi xx


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Fi the 7wk scan is internal and the 12wk scan external. Good luck with them xx


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks - 

cant wait

xx


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

Heh Fi

When is ur scan

I only sent off my form on Fri afternoon after gettin my BFP so hoping it will come thru this week sometime.

I can't wait to have it....def reckon this part is even more tormenting than the 2ww now!!

F x


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

Fi - just realised ur scan is on Wed....so excited for you.

Can't wait to hear what you could see/hear (possible heartbeat?!) 

Did scan come in exactly 3 weeks after ET? if so mine would be about 25/03!! 

X


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Fitfin

Yeah my 7 week scan is exactly 3 weeks from OTD.

Very exciting but very nervous just    everything is okay!!

I will let you all know how it goes!!

How you feeling yourself??

Fi xx


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

i'll be praying for u too!!

i'm good, nervous like urself... just want ething to be ok!

feeling a bit tired & emotional at times but other than that i'm great! 

please let me know how it goes 

x


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi Fi84

Been thinkin bout u all morning....hope ething went well & that ur little one is snuggled in tight! 

Big hugs 
xx


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Fitfinn

It went great was nervewracking the wholeway to hosp. then got there and que for carpark was mad but we got in on time and scan went really well - I am 7w3d do 3 days further than what i thought - the wee HB was amazing and soo magical -i cant wait for you to have yours - we have waited 5 years for this moment and it was sooo worth the wait.

My due date is 23.10.11  and i canny wait!!

I cant wait for you to go for yours now    - what date is your scan??

Fi xx


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi Fi

Got my scan date on Saturday though.....Wed 23/03 at 11.30am! Can't friggin wait! only 9 more sleeps! 

Will tell our folks then if all goes well....but noone else. 

Wishin my life away til then! 

Starting to feel waves of nausea at times now which I didnt think would happen so soon. Its the weirdest feeling, bit like that stage of a hangover when u feel sick but don't know what to eat to make it go away! 

How u feelin at mo??


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

FitFinn

Glad you got your scan date (9 sleepless nights) but it will be soo worth it when you see the HB.

I also got my booking in appointment for 5th april for my 12 week scan - Cant wait again now.

Morning sickness kicked in just before 7 week and now am sick in morning and nausea all day long but i dont care one bit

Fi xx


----------



## madeinbelfast (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulations FitFinn & enjoy your pregnancy.

x


----------

